# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  راست چین نوشتن در html

## sara_t

سلام دوستان
من با کد html زیر یه متن رو نوشتم اما میخام توی صفحه چند سانتیمتر بطرف چپ بره ولی متن چسبیده به طرف راست هست میشه لطف کنید کدش رو بفرمایید.
<tr><td><p dir="rtl" align="right">ساعات کار </p></td></tr>

----------


## cyrusthegreat

دوست عزیز

اینگونه کد زدن، یعنی استفاده از attr های HTML که مربوط به استایل دادن هست، دیگر منسوخ شده است. به شما توصیه می کنم که به یادگیری CSS بپردازید. اما برای اینکار شما کافیست این رو قرار بدید: 



```
<tr><td><p dir="rtl" align="right" style="padding-right: 20px;">ساعات کار </p></td></tr>
```

----------

